# Anafranil most effective medication?



## whatislife (Aug 19, 2019)

After tons of research using the limited resources out there, I’ve noticed a pattern that Anafranil seems to be the closest thing to a cure when it comes to medication. If you Wikipedia Clomipramine or Anafranil I believe it’s the only medication that lists depersonalization under medical uses. If people are considering medication it seems wise to start here for an effective treatment. I found some relief from the Zoloft Lamictal combo but Im looking forward to my next psychiatrist appointment to get this med prescribed. Hopefully soon there will a consensus on which med is most helpful because I felt pretty lost when first looking into meds and I’m sure a lot others are overwhelmed as well. I’ll keep you guys updated in about a week when I hopefully get my hands on this promising medication.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

No, there is very limited data for clomipramine/anafranil. Clomipramine is a old TCA with many side-effects used prior to SSRi came on the markedet for obsessive-compulsive disorder. The same high doses of clomipramine has been used in some cases of depersonalisation because there is a obsessive self-monitorisation in the disorder that resemble a obsessive-compulsive state. Very few can tolerate such high doses of clomipramine and the effect is limited to few. High doses of SSRI are the normal treatment for a obsessive-compulsive state today.


----------



## whatislife (Aug 19, 2019)

It might be older but it seemed to help more people with DPDR than an SSRI like Zoloft. I could be wrong though


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

I only know of one small trail with 7 where two had a response and 3.dropped out due to side-effects.https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0006322398000237


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Mayer-Gross said:


> I only know of one small trail with 7 where two had a response and 3.dropped out due to side-effects.https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0006322398000237W


Who the hell would publish a study with a sample size of 7?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

The sample sizes in many depersonalisation studies are all small and without placebo trials. Some is partly due to funding but also to low responses in the small trials to the drugs.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Seems like a pointless waste of resources. If you can't get a sample size large enough to say anything about the medication, why even do it?


----------

